# Maxima Noise



## spm588 (Aug 20, 2004)

*89 maxima noise*

Hey guys,

My 89 maxima has been doing great until yesterday. Starting yesterday I noticed a noice everytime i stepped on the accelerator, butI thought nothing of it since it wasnt really loud. But today it go ALOT louder. When I looked underneath the car I saw that the sound was coming from the front. upon further inspection I see that a pipe has come out of it's "Sleeve". This pipe is connected to the exhaust. I am afraid to drive the car, Any ideas? and is it safe to drive until I am able to fix it?

Steve


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Is it the flex section on the exhaust?
looks like about a 6-8" long piece of braided steel tubing?
If so, then yes you can still drive it, it'll just be loud and annoying.

the part itself can be replaced, but it's better to just buy a whole new Y pipe.
check out these guys.. good parts, good prices. 
http://www.warpspeedperformance.com/nissan.htm


----------



## spm588 (Aug 20, 2004)

thanks alot man......great site


----------

